# Two Dogs, One Crate?



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I have two toy poos who are only crated to go to the vet (otherwise, I drag my hubby everywhere and make him drive while I have them in my lap). However, I now need to get them used to a crate because we will need to leave them alone for a few hours in my sister's basement or a hotel room at Christmas. They are always together and I don't think they will like separate crates. But I don't recall seeing anyone here talk about having two dogs in the same crate.

The crate I am asking about is not for traveling as I would want it to be bigger than what would fit on the back seat of our car. It would be a house crate. I will keep using the individual airline crates to take them to the vet. 

Also, I am thinking of a soft crate because they seem comfy and easy to use. Reactions to that? 

Advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it depends on the dogs. I have two minis that use a huge wire crate when I leave the house. They are mother and son and never squabble. I have another female mini that I think needs her own crate.


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

My 2 spoos share a huge wire crate. They each have their own crate but prefer to be in the huge one together.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

My two Tpoos share a kennel (it is a kennel not a crate) and their sister will share one with them when she gets here. The kennel is an extra large one that I used for my German Shepherd when she was alive. They have absolutely no problem sharing. I would feel real bad if they had to be in different kennels, I think it would make them sad. This way they can play and have fun with each other while I am gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

(Off to Pet Edge to find out the difference between a kennel and a crate....)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou and Apollo at (nap-time/crate-time) like their own space. (but the crates are set side by side) When I have to leave to run an errand i close the curtains and they each go in their own crate and nap happily. When I come back they are both yawning and stretching and still sleepy.
I usually play fetch or exercise them before they go in their crate so they are good and tired and enjoy their nap.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a very large crate near my front door... When the bell rings they both go into the same crate... There's plenty of room for both to stand, sit or lay down at the same time and they don't mind it one bit.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> (Off to Pet Edge to find out the difference between a kennel and a crate....)


There's a diff? Lol I know there are diff styles but I thought those two words were interchangeable ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol idk if there really is a difference but I call the all wire ones crates and the enclosed plastic ones kennels. Lol but that's just my weird self. 

Crate 








Kennel 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Lol idk if there really is a difference but I call the all wire ones crates and the enclosed plastic ones kennels. Lol but that's just my weird self.
> 
> Crate
> View attachment 74970
> ...


I call them the opposite !! Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I call mine (which is wire) a crate when I'm talking to people but what I say to do the dogs is "kennel up poodles" lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> I call them the opposite !! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jdcollins said:


> Well I call mine (which is wire) a crate when I'm talking to people but what I say to do the dogs is "kennel up poodles" lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tell mine "Go Bye". Don't ask why that's just what they decided those words meant so I stuck with it, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I tell mine "Go Bye". Don't ask why that's just what they decided those words meant so I stuck with it, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I say "go in your box" hahahahahaha and they do so.... I'm stuck with that too


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm like Lou, I call the plastic one a crate and the metal a kennel.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

My two - brother and sister share a extra large crate - all daywhile I am at work - no problems !


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

OK, I think I have the encouragement I needed to try a large crate/kennel. Many thanks to all!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I would "test it out" first. (But that's just me being a worry wart) I'd Put them in the large crate/kennel while u are near. Cooking or on the computer etc...... Make sure they are ok being enclosed for longer periods of time together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, of course! That is why I am asking now. I will practice for a couple months before going on the road with it.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Based on Poodlecrazy#1 pictures, Charlie has his own crate and Edison has his own kennel. Those are for sleeping at night.

During the day, each has their own x-pen to lounge by themselves. Charlie has option to roam the house being housebroken. Edison has not so he is only allowed to lounge in his own x-pen when we're not at home.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My girls have no problem sharing a crate - I think that they appreciate having a friend with them when Mom can't hold them.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

No advice on the crating together, but about the soft crates. I had one for my rat terrier/chihuahua mix and she was able to unzip it and get out. I feel better with mine in wire or air crates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I tell mine "Go Bye". Don't ask why that's just what they decided those words meant so I stuck with it, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't have to tell mine anything - put a carrier on the floor, and they scramble over one another trying to throw themselves inside. Same thing if a visitor puts their purse on the floor - m girls try to climb right in lol!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I don't have to tell mine anything - put a carrier on the floor, and they scramble over one another trying to throw themselves inside. Same thing if a visitor puts their purse on the floor - m girls try to climb right in lol!


That is so cute!!! I wish mine would do that, they hate the purse/carrier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Apparently you can throw the kids in as well!:aetsch:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My girls have a huge wire crate in the livingroom and a medium plastic crate for travelling. They started out when they were puppies in their own crates. But now they share 1 large one.
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

OK, I took the plunge and ordered a 36" x 24" wire crate by Midwest. Like kcp127 said, the soft ones, while more attractive, are much easier for determined dogs to chew through. My first poodle would chew through any soft carrier I put her in in the space of a four-hour plane flight. I remember having to take a leather one to a shoe repair shop in Santa Fe before we could go back home. 

I thought about getting the bigger size crate, but these two are used to curling up together in tight quarters, and the larger one seemed really big for our house. I will put it out and start feeding them in it as soon as it comes, and when they are comfortable start closing the door on them. 

One concern I have, based on one review on Amazon, is a paw getting stuck between the wires. The reviewer said his dog's toenails were pulled out as he tried to free hs foot! The spaces are pretty big - about 1.5" wide. Has anyone had this problem and is there anything I should do to prevent it?


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I too have the Midwest crate for my mini poo puppy. I think I have the 30". I think the spaces are far too big for a mini for that to occur.

I imagine it would be even less likely with a toy poodle. 

(I know he needs a haircut....haha) 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

That is reassuring. Thank you. Your mini boy is beautiful. He looks so small - maybe because he is "begging" to get out!

PS: You have your children very well crate-trained! LOL!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

kcp1227 said:


> No advice on the crating together, but about the soft crates. I had one for my rat terrier/chihuahua mix and she was able to unzip it and get out. I feel better with mine in wire or air crates.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maddie and Potsie can unzip a zipper, too. We have a soft sided crate for our tiny camper, and we have to safety pin the ends of the two zipper parts together to keep them from escaping (a very small carabiner would work, as well). Maddie's the main culprit, the terror, er terrier... They do fine crated together - depends on the dogs.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My 2 toys are 7 mos and have been crated together since 6 weeks old. They freak out if they are separated. I would crate them together. Are yours crate trained at all? If they aren't, you prob will have a disaster of a mess to clean up if they go potty while you are gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

No, they are not crate-trained but they are more or less housebroken. I say less because my second tpoo came to me as an un-housetrained adult and, although I thought I got him trained, he has been relapsing lately - no idea why. I have been treating and praising him lavishly for pooping outside and the accidents have lessened, but I just cleaned one up. : ( 

Any suggestions? I do have several months to work on this.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> No, they are not crate-trained but they are more or less housebroken. I say less because my second tpoo came to me as an un-housetrained adult and, although I thought I got him trained, he has been relapsing lately - no idea why. I have been treating and praising him lavishly for pooping outside and the accidents have lessened, but I just cleaned one up. : (
> 
> Any suggestions? I do have several months to work on this.


Well, not saying it would be easy to do, but they say that in situations like this, you should go back to square one like he was a new puppy - confinement/constant observation/catch him every time he does the wrong thing, and reinforcement every time that he does the right thing - then when you think he is solid again, give him freedom in small controlled doses until he earns more and more.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Hell's bells! This boy has been more trouble. He is lucky he is sweet and beautiful.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

*Uh-oh*

Just got the crate. It is one heavy sucker. I haven't taken it out of the box yet, but it is not something we can realistically travel with. 

Should I return it for something lighter weight so the pups can live and travel with the same crate? Or should I use one for home and a different one for traveling? By traveling, I don't mean the literal travel part but the crate time spent at other people's houses. 

My gut tells me they will be best off in one prtable crate but maybe I am not reading their minds very well. 

Shoulda looked at the weight. :afraid:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use those Vari Kennels or like brand. They're light weight. I use one for my two Chi's and one for the two Toy Poodles now. They get along in that combination. lol. I wouldn't put the Chi's with the Poodles yet because so far the Chi's aren't thrilled with the new comers. But yeah, the two older Chi's have always shared a crate when they travel or if I need to use one for some reason. At home, only Chulita likes going in her crate. The door is opened and she can come and go as she wishes.

Good luck. Yeah, if you don't like the heaviness, I'd return it and get a molded plastic kind.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Beguiled, what size crate do you use for your 2 tpoos?

Mine are 5 and 7 lbs -- 9.5 and 11".


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Beguiled, what size crate do you use for your 2 tpoos?
> 
> Mine are 5 and 7 lbs -- 9.5 and 11".


For in the car, if it's just two dogs (poodles or Chi's) I use one that's 25" deep, 16" wide and 21" tall. That one has a handle on top so it's easier to carry. My Chi's are 5 and 10 lbs and about 8" tall (Chulita) and 9-10" (Jose`)(If I remember correctly...it's been a while since I measured them and they're sleeping right now, so I wouldn't dream of disturbing their royal highnesses. lol)

In the house or if I need to take all four dogs, I also have one that's 28" deep x 17" wide x 23" tall. Either one will work. But the larger is probably better for sleeping over night in and the small one for car rides. It's probably too small to use for long stretches at least for two dogs. 

I have another crate that's much larger I use if I have to take my son's dog somewhere. She's a bigger dog. (Pit mix...about 59 lbs) and a very large one I had for my Doberman. Those two are in the garage just in case I need them some time.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for taking the trouble to measure your crates!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have always crated mine 2 and 2. Well now 3 and 2 will be the number for a while. LOL. They love to snuggle together and it makes me feel better knowing they have a friend to keep them company. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Thanks for taking the trouble to measure your crates!


No trouble at all. I hope you can get something that isn't too heavy or too much hassle to move in and out of your car. I have always used this type of crate and they've worked great and lasted a long time.


----------

